# Deputy Sheriff Jeremy Keith Carter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Jeremy Keith Carter 
*Evangeline Parish Sheriff's Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Friday, December 19, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 22
*Tour of Duty:* 3 months
*Badge Number:* EP31
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Friday, December 19, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Jeremy Carter collapsed and passed away while involved in a foot pursuit of a suspect in a stolen car case. He was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Deputy Carter had served with the agency for only 3 months. He is survived by his 1-year-old daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Evangeline Parish Sheriff's Department
200 Court Street
Ville Platte, LA 70586

Phone: (318) 363-2161

_*Please contact the Evangeline Parish Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

